# Hair cut



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I have an appointment Friday to get Gabbys hair cut. Sad to do it, but, it has to be done. I missed two days of combing, due to the birth of our grand daughter, and it is out of control. Huge handfull knots. I spent half the day today getting them out, as I dont want her to be that bad when she gets her haircut. So, til then, I am going to comb her constantly so I dont have to go through that again. Although, she wakes up in the mornings with knots. Ugh, I just cant take it anymore, and neither can Gabby. She is starting to get grumpy with it, and I dont blame her. I found a lady who does mobil grooming. I talked to her today, and she sounds like she knows her stuff. She said she has a couple of havanese that she grooms on a regular basis. So, I feel comfortable with that. She is priced resonable also. So, come Friday, we will see a new Gabby. I am so anxious, but so worried what she will look like.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You will both be happy! Enjoy the softness of the short hair and enjoy the big break from detangling. :grouphug:


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Linda, it will be a much needed break. I am going to have to board her for a few days in a couple of weeks, and now I wont have to worry about the knots forming!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I a few months you won't know that it was ever cut. I have had Rosie trimmed twice, once when she was blowing coat and then when I had my surgery. Here it is a year later and you would never know that she had ever had a hair cut.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Enjoy it, take before and after pictures!!!!Remember they always look better a week after the cut.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have tons of before pics, we will see about the afters, lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I was right where you are at a year ago!! I can tell you it was SUCH a relief to both myself and Tillie to get that needed break from grooming!!
Honestly I prefer Tillie's hair with about 5-6 months of growth on it. we are at nearly a year and it is a bit much for me... and then stupid me trimmed her legs and behind, but left her body/head/tail long. she just looks silly. LOL oh well! hair grows!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

It will be great! I can't wait to see the after pics!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

This is Ozzie with his puppy cut and he seems very happy with it. I live in Oregon and he spends a lot of time outside. His hair has never been super long but still knots super easily. He is 11 months and my groomer said it's because of the combo of baby and adult hair. He loves shorter hair! Also, my groomer has a mobile van and that's all Ozzie has known. I never wanted to leave him somewhere with strangers wondering if I was ever coming back for him!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

aww, ozzie is too cute. I think Gabby will have to have her leg hair shorter, cause she has had soooo many knots on her legs, and some of them I had to cut, and she looks choppy on her legs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ozzie is super cute! I love the way your groomer left the hair on the legs!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH, what a cute cut. He's adorable.


----------

